# Dallas Nissan/Infiniti Enthusiasts Monthly West Meet – July 11th 2015



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

When: Saturday, July 11th, 2015
Time: 6:00PM - until ??? 
Place: Union Square, 2200 NE Loop 820 Fort Worth, TX 76106 - (817) 624-3759 – Inexpensive food menu and a bar

This is a local monthly meet put together by the Dallas Nissan/Infiniti Enthusiasts group of Dallas/Ft. Worth. This meet is open to all Nissan, Infiniti, and Datsun owners and drivers, regardless of current condition of your vehicle. We welcome bone stock and fully modded vehicles in our group. We are not a closed group, so new members are welcome (and encouraged) to join our family. Catch up with some old friends or make new ones. Tell your friends and other Nissan/Infiniti owners to come as well!

DNE/DIE meets monthly on the second Saturday of every month, as well as having smaller meets on a weekly (sometimes daily) basis. We are a very active family and love seeing new faces. We cruise together to car shows and car meets, have club cookouts and bbqs, track and dyno days, and have a blast together. If you are in the North Texas or East Texas region, please hit us up, and if you are in the Ft. Worth area this weekend please stop by the meet. 

We also have DNE/DIE die cut vinyl car stickers. $5/pair, available in white and silver.

Add us on Facebook to stay in the loop and be up to date on all the current meets: DFW Nissan & Infiniti Events and Pre-meets- DNE/DIE 

If on Instagram, tag us in your car pics and start following our account: #dallasnissans

Jeremy B
DNE/DIE Staff
VQDallas.com


----------



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Hit us up on Facebook and join the group for weekly meets
www.facebook.com/groups/DNE.DIE/

Jeremy B
DNE/DIE Staff


----------

